# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  Создание чат-бота в Telegram

## Мильва

Чат-бот - это эффективный инструмент, который поможет в развитии вашего бизнеса. С его помощью можно автоматизировать бизнес-процессы и сделать оформление заказа более удобным для клиентов. Компания "Narisuemvse" оказывает [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

